

TC Cribs: Scribd office tour - drusenko
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/25/tc-cribs-take-a-doc-on-the-wild-side-at-scribd-with-bonus-go-karts/

======
dotBen
Maybe I'm just getting old (I'm 29) but I'd found the zipline and the go-karts
to be too much.

I'm all for chill-axing over a round of Halo on the XBox360 between intense
periods of work to de-stress and wind down, but I'd just be distracted no end
by people zooming around the office on karts and ziplines.

A lot of the folks working in the background didn't seem 'go kart' types but
instead were working away on $50 Ikea desks and chairs. Personally, I'd invest
more into my staff than my toys.

(also thought it was quite telling that someone went to the quiet room
[described as 'where you go to get some important work done'] to play a
computer game.)

~~~
rdl
I think the ops guy on the skype session had the right idea -- work remotely
(with a decent chair and desk, and some monitors, and no one zip lining about,
in a room which isn't an aircraft hangar), then visit the office for playtime
or meetings.

------
axod
bubblicious

~~~
geekfactor
Same thought exactly. Wild launch party, anyone?

------
tikhon
ha you beat me to posting this

~~~
drusenko
scooped up all of your karma ;)

------
earl
heh

[http://blog.earlh.com/index.php/2009/07/building-a-zip-
line-...](http://blog.earlh.com/index.php/2009/07/building-a-zip-line-at-
scribd/)

particularly: <http://blog.earlh.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/p5q.jpg>

We also tried a giant rubber band to increase speed. Everyone involved smelled
like condoms for the rest of the day.

